# National Forest Campgrounds closing ahead of the Columbus Day Weekend :(



## Bumpsis (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.conwaydailysun.com/index.php/newsx/local-news/109376-shutdown-100713

I was really looking forward to some nice camping this coming weekend (Columbus day), but it looks like the idiotic standoff over the new healtcare law (ACA) is also affecting the campgrounds in National Forests, White Mountains NF included.
Many of those were going to stay open through the Columbus Day, but due to the government shutdown, these will close by Thursday.

What a bummer. 
I guess I'll still hike but camping is out. If anyone was planning to come up and camp in the WMNF campgrounds, better make other plans.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd say write your respective representative and senators, but it seems that they just don't get it.....


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 9, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I'd say write your respective representative and senators, but it seems that they just don't get it.....



No they get money that all they care about.


----------



## Bumpsis (Oct 9, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I'd say write your respective representative and senators, but it seems that they just don't get it.....



Without veering too far into the political realm here, I can safely say that none of my  representatives in the US senate or congresss are in favor of governing by blackmail or obstruction of any current laws, much less, shutting down the government over a law they don't like.
Writing to them would be preaching to the choir. 

On a similar tack, I'm wondering if there are ski areas that will be affected by the gov's shut down. Aren't there some ski areas that operate on leased federal land?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 9, 2013)

It is all a bunch of BS from both sides and it is not just one side playing hard ball. Gentleman Politics is long gone like Tip and Ron used to do.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 9, 2013)

Both sides don't care about the people they care about their lobbyist companies, end of political rant.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 10, 2013)

Public land closed to the public.  Good grief.  Go anyway.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 10, 2013)

I would camp regardless of the shutdown.

Don't let your plans be ruined!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 10, 2013)

Bumpsis said:


> On a similar tack, I'm wondering if there are ski areas that will be affected by the gov's shut down. Aren't there some ski areas that operate on leased federal land?



That's a good point.  Whiteface & Gore?


----------



## Nick (Oct 10, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> Public land closed to the public.  Good grief.  Go anyway.




^ This.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 10, 2013)

Is this not mandatory reading in high school anymore?


----------



## bigbog (Oct 10, 2013)

Scotty said:


> No they get money that all they care about.



+1
..but their congressional salaries aren't the only $$$ coming into their pockets...from whomver...:angry:
This stuff doesn't touch their big $$$........
*Think you're right on target Puck it....


----------



## Bumpsis (Oct 10, 2013)

Yup, I'd love to go regardless of the closure, but I'm not set up for a backpacking trip. It's a car camping trip. When the campground is beyond a locked gate, the reality of being rebel does have a bit of different spin on it.
I have some other options lined up already.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 11, 2013)

Plenty of state parks in the White Mtns that offer excellent car camping, are open, and will gladly take your money.  19 of them in NH and I'm sure there's plenty in VT and ME.


----------



## buellski (Oct 11, 2013)

You could always go to Utah 

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/world/56983191-68/national-parks-park-utah.html.csp


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 11, 2013)

buellski said:


> You could always go to Utah
> 
> http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/world/56983191-68/national-parks-park-utah.html.csp



Hevan +1000


----------

